# Best concealer for dark circles?



## Idaviruma (Feb 29, 2008)

this is such a frustrating problem for me, i have hereditary racoon eyes and nothing gets rid of them, I'm very healthy, eat only high quality food, organic, whole grains, lean meats, legumes, veggies, fruits, etc, sleep 9 hours, they always look the same, and have then sunken in appearance as opposed to just regular bluishness, they look dark because of the shadow cast from the hollowness, its really embarassing because I'm only 22 and having issue with some acne as well. So I really feel like shit when I look in the mirror. I need something simple yet effective, so far I've tried a number of concealers, including benefit boi-ing, bobbi brown creamy concealer, dermablend and some random grocery brands. In order to mostly cover the broken cappilaries I have to apply like 3 layers and after couple hours my eye area starts looking scary and settles into little lines and wrinkles.

Any idea what to do? I'm really at my wits end. thanks


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 29, 2008)

darnitt I was going to recommend benefit boing but benefit has a new concealer on their website may want to give it a try?


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 1, 2008)

Benefit's concealer is pretty good for dark under-eye circles.

hth


----------



## CosmeticCouture (Mar 1, 2008)

In what order are you applying your concealer &amp; foundation? You should always start with foundation first and then consealer. PM me, &amp; I can give you some suggestions on application.

~L


----------



## divalastic (Mar 4, 2008)

I use May Kay "Signature" concealer. I have very dark circles and this makes my dark circles disappear!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you ever tried an illuminating concealer? Boots No.7 (at Target) has a good one with really great reviews.

My personal favorite is Vincent Longo Cream Concealer. I don't often wear concealer, but if I do this works well. Good luck


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 4, 2008)

have you tried a yellow colored concealer...it usually neatralizes darkness under they eyes so you dont have to cake it on as much. physicians formula has a nice array of concealers that are great, their yellow cover stick works great and its inexpensive too! blending it under your foundation is key


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the same problem.. a few questions..

Are you using an eye cream? One with light reflecting properties will help lessen the look of dark circles and open up your eye area. It will also help to smooth your concealer out and make it last longer. Borba makes a good one as does Clinique.

A yellow toned concealer will counteract the blue/purple tones of the undereye circles. You mentioned you have tried the Bobbi Brown concealer, did you also use the corrector? I use the concealer along with the corrector and the corrector is what really makes the difference for me. Maybe you could try that if you have not already. I've also heard good things about MAC Studio Finish concealer and TimeBalm's concealer.

Also, maybe you could try a highlighter under the eyes to help with the sunken in look. Tricia Sawyer's Eye Slept on QVC is getting really good reviews, I'm still waiting on mine in the mail though! Bare Escentuals makes a highlighter designed to open up shadows on the face also, it's called Natural Light. Smashbox also makes a highlighter for the eyes... Photo Op Under-Eye Brightener.

But I hope this helps! I def. understand how you feel about your undereye circles girl!


----------



## Idaviruma (Mar 6, 2008)

sorry for the belated reply, thanks everyone for the advice, I'd really hate to throw away money on something that wont work or work with same effectiveness as the ones claimed to be the best, or "industrial strength".

Right now I'm using neutrogena moisturizer in the morning before applying makeups, mineral powder to mattify the look , I have acne prone and blothy/shiny skin, over that a little bit of benefit get even powder, usually do that first then concealer, I somewhat liked the boi-ing, but the color was too dark for me, so I mixed it with another one, once I ran out of that, I purchased bobbi brown corrector and using that now along with time balm concealer , because its a bit too light for me and blending helps a bit.

rawrrawrrawramy- I'll sometimes use eye creams at night, but just regular moisturizer SPF 30 or 45 in the morning, I've tried the yellow concealers and they just look really awful, even after blending, doesent match my skin tone at all. I was thinking about the highlighter and might give it a try later when I have extra money


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 6, 2008)

another thing you could try is a greenish toned concealer?

my favourite brand of concealer (not green, just regular, lol) is the covergirl one with a blue lid. It's always covered for me!

I find the light reflecting ones show up in photos making you look like a ghost.

Best of luck with your eyeball issues!


----------



## vanitygrey (Mar 6, 2008)

Bobbi Brown


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Mar 6, 2008)

Well good luck! I just thought of another good highlighter... Laura Mercier Secret Brightener... she makes a Secret Brightening Powder too.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Mar 7, 2008)

Your are not getting enough protein, magnesium, and iron in your diet.


----------



## haylz1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet, but YSL's radiant touch works wonders on my dark circles.

Its really light so for everyday use I use it by itself but for nights out I usually wear it over a concealer. It contains light reflecting particles which brighten up the area. The thing I love about it is that it doesn't crease or sink into fine lines.

I usually get mine from fresh fragrances and cosmetics


----------



## tajameka (Mar 8, 2008)

i would recommend a "salmon-colored concealer" Eve Pearl (celeb makeup artist) raves about it. N i would also recommend the Mary Kay Signature...n if you're dark complexioned, i'd recommend Posner


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Mar 8, 2008)

A little trick I've learned is to dab primer on my under-eye area only. Then I use a liquid concealer like MAC. After that, I put on my foundation (which is really tinted moisturizer). And finally, I add a cream concealer under the eye like Dermablend on top of that; I double-up. I use powder to set everything.


----------



## smallpuppy (Mar 8, 2008)

I love the Cinema secrets corrective foundation. It's the best thing I have used on my under eye circles!


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 9, 2008)

Prescriptives is the best!!! Flawless Skin Total Protection Concealer SPF 25. This has lasted me a year!!


----------



## shana. (Mar 12, 2008)

YSL is still the best for me.


----------



## maheen44 (Mar 12, 2008)

hi !

if you are trying to reduce your dark circles, try cucumber or damp tea bags.

If you are trying to conceal them, try a peach coloured concealer. Yellow concealer will only make them look green!


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 12, 2008)

you can try using Bobbi Brown's concealers. She has a 2 part system to get rid of pesky under eye circles, and if you go to a local makeup counter they can match you for both colors (or you can just buy the one, which i did and it works well). her conealers are unmatched for me.

Benefit just came out with a new concealer called "Erase Paste". I haven't used it myself yet (i want to!), but the before/after pictures on the benefit website were stunning! you might want to look into that also.


----------



## yc2405 (Mar 18, 2008)

I use some of the Benefit items for under eye circles &amp; they have loads.

First, I use their "Boing" concealer, its an industrial strength, so really good at hiding anything you want hidden. I dot it under my eyes, at each corner &amp; then blend it towards the middle of my under-eye. This should significantly hide the circle.

It's a good idea to use a highlighter over the concealer &amp; it will be light reflecting. I use a little "High Beam" liquid

Then, I use "Oooh La Lift", dabbing it along the puffy under-eye &amp; it works really well.

I finish with the "Eye Bright" stick, which is a pale pink pencil I run along my lower inner eye line - it really brightens your over-all eye. Then lots of mascara to make your lashes stand out &amp; appear as the focus of your eyes - rather than bags &amp; circles.

For longer term solutions, try the "Eye Con" cream which reduces the appearance of under eye circles.


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Prescriptives is the best!!! Flawless Skin Total Protection Concealer SPF 25. This has lasted me a year!! omg... i love this stuff.... it covers great and lasts all day long.... you only have to use a little bit (like only 1 or 2 pats with your finger)......... it is the best i have ever used... i use the Level 2 Cool..... it's my HG....


----------



## Marieca LaShawn (May 18, 2011)

What is YSL?


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 18, 2011)

I was going to suggest Benefit's Boi-ing, but since that didn't work for you, have you tried Benefit's Erase Paste?  I have it, but haven't tried it yet.  The Boi-ing was all I needed.  But the Erase Paste is supposed to be a thicker, more opaque concealer.  Also, Benefit sells Stay Don't Stray, which is a concealer primer and eyeshadow primer.  It works 360 around the eye.  The SDS, from what I've researched, also works a bit like a concealer as well as a primer.  So you might have great luck with SDS.  It is supposed to keep your concealer in place and on all day/night. 

Another concealer that I have, but haven't tried yet, just researched, MUFE Camoflauge Concealer.  It has 5 concealers in it.  It's supposed to work well enough to cover tats for the most part.  I think that's another good one for you.  And I agree with YSL's ET, too. I want it myself!


----------



## ls820 (May 18, 2011)

i've been using michael todd's under eye concealer, it's not too bad. a little dry though. I like revlon's cream concealers.


----------



## aliana (May 18, 2011)

lol this thread is 3 years old. The OP has probably found a solution by now XD


----------



## janetgriselle (May 18, 2011)

I use two things to take care of the dark circles under my eyes, both are supposedly all natural. I have my reservations just because that's not an FDA related term, but at least they're trying to be. I use Burt's Bees Eye Cream and Origins Quick Hide! Concealer.


----------



## TinaOWL (Feb 28, 2013)

For all the new people who are just finding this thread- try NARS's new Creamy Radiant Concealer.  It is seriously amazing.  Full review here: (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)

It is perfect for under eyes, pigmented enough for scars, and gives you a radiant glow!  LOVE...Obsessed. 

Tina

xoxo


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the same problem! My newest fix that works like a charm for me is using a orange-red lipstick (or salmon colored) and lightly dabbing it under my eye, gently smoothing it out with my ring finger to cancel out the blue tones of the dark circle, then I use Maybelline's Age Rewind Under eye Concealer on top of that, then finish with a translucent finishing powder!


----------



## TayTay (Mar 1, 2013)

I use the Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Concealer in the color Illuminating after I apply my foundation and regular concealer.  It really brightens up the under eye area but I do need to put a concealer under it for exta coverage.  Hope this helps!


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 1, 2013)

I use mineral concealer for any concealing on my face, but for the under eye, I use a cream.  I've been really liking the IT Cosmetics "Bye Bye Under Eye" full coverage concealer - I use that under the eyes only.  Then I set it with a bit of the Laura Mercier Secret Brightening powder, or whatever light diffusing setting powder you might have that's similar to that.  I got the concealer from QVC, but you can also order it on Beauty.com or on IT's website.


----------



## smsawchuk (Mar 6, 2013)

I have perpetual "dark circles" as well, and the Physicians Formula dual ended Youthwear roller concealer has worked wonders for me 




 it has a skin toned concealer on one side, and a yellow corrector on the other. And the cooling metal applicator feels divine!


----------



## Juliev (Mar 27, 2013)

Try the Khuraira dark circle primer, its orange in pigments which neutralize the blue and prevent your

concealer from turning ashy. It also has peptides and vit E to firm and tone. Now sold on ShopNBC.


----------



## ashleysummer (Oct 3, 2018)

[SIZE=10pt]I swear by the MAC Pro Concealer. I have tried a ton of different concealers from higher end brands and this is the only one that stays put all day for me and doesn't crease. It even stays put during the hottest summers. Check it out here [/SIZE]
https://www.theolive.com/reviews/best-concealers/ .


----------



## hautcosmetics (Oct 15, 2018)

Benefit's concealer is pretty good for dark under-eye circles.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 15, 2018)

hautcosmetics said:


> Benefit's concealer is pretty good for dark under-eye circles.


Love to hear your experiences with it, such as what you like about it? Like texture, coverage, how it goes on, etc.


----------



## Make Up Your Future (Oct 30, 2018)

I LOVE Younique's concealer. Natural-based and not tested on animals which is important to me. It lasts for ages too because you have to use so little each time. Very effective! The images I put are of me. I've used Younique's foundation and concealer. It's always a good idea to add the concealer after to the bits your foundation doesn't fully cover.


----------



## amberjamil99 (Jan 10, 2019)

Idaviruma said:


> this is such a frustrating problem for me, i have hereditary racoon eyes and nothing gets rid of them, I'm very healthy, eat only high quality food, organic, whole grains, lean meats, legumes, veggies, fruits, etc, sleep 9 hours, they always look the same, and have then sunken in appearance as opposed to just regular bluishness, they look dark because of the shadow cast from the hollowness, its really embarassing because I'm only 22 and having issue with some acne as well. So I really feel like shit when I look in the mirror. I need something simple yet effective, so far I've tried a number of concealers, including benefit boi-ing, bobbi brown creamy concealer, dermablend and some random grocery brands. In order to mostly cover the broken cappilaries I have to apply like 3 layers and after couple hours my eye area starts looking scary and settles into little lines and wrinkles.
> 
> Any idea what to do? I'm really at my wits end. thanks


I have the exact problem and have always strived A LOT for this. Nowadays i am using coconut oil because i heard that it reduces them. Secondly i heard that green eye shadow helps in concealing the dark circles, it sounds absurd but you should give it a try as well.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jan 10, 2019)

amberjamil99 said:


> I have the exact problem and have always strived A LOT for this. Nowadays i am using coconut oil because i heard that it reduces them. Secondly i heard that green eye shadow helps in concealing the dark circles, it sounds absurd but you should give it a try as well.


You're right, the information in your 3rd sentence is absurd. Think of colour theory, and there is your answer. Sounds like you already know about colour theory.


----------



## Nina Singh (Jan 11, 2019)

I have heard that coconut oil does wonders scars... maybe it would help brighten the skin around the eyes too!!


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have intense dark circles and I use the Clinique concealer. I got it as a sample and haven't stopped using it; it works great.


----------



## Nelly1989 (Feb 26, 2019)

I have problem skin, so I have to constantly mask it. I once ordered a concealer on the site https://koreakos.com/make-up/foundation--concealer/innisfree-my-concealer-dark-circle-cover-7g and was very pleased. The concealer gives a very steep coating, really smears everything, even the strongest reddening and flaws. Concealer is very resistant, can withstand even a strong snowstorm and rain. I love the fact that after removing this concealer, the skin looks as if it were better than it was before it was applied. I do not know how to explain this, here are tonal means that frankly spoil the skin, visibly drain it, some clog pores. So, this particular product has never caused a single acne, it never dried my skin, every day the skin only became better.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Feb 27, 2019)

If your circles are really dark use an orange corrector rather than peach to provide more coverage. Concealer wise, Tarte Shape Tape is excellent, full coverage and sets well. You might also want to try Bobbi Brown cream pot concealer which is thicker than a liquid concealer and can be built up.


----------



## elitebeautysociety (Feb 28, 2019)

I think Eve pearl dual salmon concealer is the best concealers for dark circles and spots, according to makeup artists.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Mar 2, 2019)

If your circles are really dark use an orange corrector rather than peach to provide more coverage. Concealer wise, Tarte Shape Tape is excellent, full coverage and sets well. You might also want to try Bobbi Brown cream pot concealer which is thicker than a liquid concealer and can be built up.


----------



## jhanvikapoor48 (Mar 12, 2019)

Best concealer for dark circles are -

1. Miss Claire Full Coverage Makeup + Concealer

2. Nicka K HD Concealer

3. Wet n Wild Photo Focus Correcting Palette - Color Commentary

4. Maybelline New York Fit Me Concealer

5. Make Up For Life 5 Color Concealer Corrector

6. L.A. Girl Pro Conceal HD

7. Maybelline New York Instant Age Rewind Concealer


----------



## Jzboyd33 (Mar 14, 2019)

Beverly Hills md dark circle corrector


----------



## Christina_V (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey girls! Has anyone tried the new Maybelline concealer?? I am seeing more and more beauty bloggers and youtubers recommending it, is it worth it??I have combination skin, 32 years old.

https://www.scrooge.co.uk/s/1088792/Maybelline-Instant-Age-Rewind-The-Eraser-Eye-Concealer-Sand-6-8ml.html


----------

